
Apple and Google Team Up to ‘Contact Trace’ the Coronavirus - nthitz
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/technology/apple-google-coronavirus-contact-tracing.html
======
krillln
I wonder how would they do it? I believe the system would depend on human
input.

